# Knie/ Schienbeinschoner für Alpencross sinnvoll, wenn ja welche??



## Crissi (15. Februar 2012)

Moin,

überlege gerade ob ich mich bei meinem diesjährigen Alpencross noch mit Knie- und/oder Schienbeinschonern im Gepäck belasten soll?

Falls ja, reichen Knieschoner aus oder sollte es dann schon eine Kombi aus Knie und Schienbeinschoner sein?

Was würdet ihr empfehlen, wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## transalbi (15. Februar 2012)

Das hängt schon von deiner Route ab. Ist die sehr traillastig, dann eher mit Knieschonern.

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crissi (15. Februar 2012)

transalbi schrieb:


> Das hängt schon von deiner Route ab. Ist die sehr traillastig, dann eher mit Knieschonern.
> 
> Albi



Schon klar.... die Via Claudia würd ich (noch) nicht mit Schonern fahren .

Vielleicht sollte ich besser fragen welche Art Schoner, nur Knie oder ne Kombi aus Knie/ Schienbeinschoner.


----------



## dubbel (15. Februar 2012)

was transalbi meint: die notwendigkeit ist in den alpen die gleiche wie bei dir zuhause.
mit anderen worten: kommt drauf an, wo/wie du rumfährst.

aber da keiner hier deine strecke und deine fahrkünste kennt, kann man die frage kaum sinnvoll beantworten.


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Februar 2012)

Ein klares JA!
Wenn ich dein Benutzerbild sehe und _Blut, Schweiß und Tränen _darüber lese, reicht mir das als Aussage.


----------



## Crissi (15. Februar 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ein klares JA!
> Wenn ich dein Benutzerbild sehe



Äääähm ich sprach von Kine/ Schienbeinschonern !

Also ich versuchs nochmal.

Welche Knie- und/oder Knie/Schienbeinschoner könnt ihr für einen Alpencross empfehlen (auch im Bezug auf Gewicht, Packmass und Tourentauglichkeit),


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Februar 2012)

Eine Produkt Empfehlung kann ich dir leider nicht geben.

Aber wie »dubbel« schon geschrieben hat, wäre erst mal die »Notwendigkeit« für Schützer zu klären.
Seine Alpencrossplanungen wird man eher so auslegen, dass man sich schwerpunktmäßig im Komfort-
und nicht im Grenzbereich bewegt. Auch Schieben ist erlaubt.

Ich persönlich würde keine Protektoren mitnehmen.
Ausnahme wäre für mich, eine Route, bei der man sich größtenteils an seiner eigenen fahrtechnischen
Grenze bewegt und den Anspruch hat knifflige Stellen möglichst fahrend zu bewältigen.


----------



## dubbel (15. Februar 2012)

schienbeinschoner sowieso nicht. 
wenn, dann leichte knieschoner.
aber für eine woche tour fahren lieber ganz ohne.


----------



## OptiMist (15. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte auf die letzten 2 Jahre Schützer mit, aber jeweils nur ein mal benutzt.
Auf einem alpencross fährt man doch deutlich vorsichtiger als zuhause. ( Wer will sich schon durch einen sturz den urlaub versauen) Ich nehme keine mehr mit.
Ansonsten würde ich darauf achten das man sie anziehen kann ohne die Schuhe 
ausziehen zu müssen.


----------



## Hofbiker (16. Februar 2012)

Crissi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> überlege gerade ob ich mich bei meinem diesjährigen Alpencross noch mit Knie- und/oder Schienbeinschonern im Gepäck belasten soll?
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen,


Meine Empfehlung ist für einen AX die Marke XMV (= xunden Menschenverstand) anwenden, somit braucht man keine Schoner!
Viel Spass bei deiner Alpenüberquerung!


----------



## Crissi (16. Februar 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> 
> Meine Empfehlung ist für einen AX die Marke XMV (= xunden Menschenverstand) anwenden, somit braucht man keine Schoner!
> Viel Spass bei deiner Alpenüberquerung!




Ja gute Idee, so mach ich es beim Autofahren auch, ich schnall mich nie an. und fahr gaaaaaaaaaaanz vorsichtig 

Ne Quatsch, ich denke passieren kann immer was, und ich will vermeiden mich bei so einem "Maleur" zu verletzten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## achimrotwild (16. Februar 2012)

also ich bin im letzten juli über die alpen und bin ohne schoner gefahren.
wie oben erwähnt fährt man nicht im 1005igen grenzbereich und meistens gehts bergauf.

bei mir waren es 11000Hm auf knapp 500 Km.
ich würde wieder ohne schoner fahren - ausnahme dolomiten, da würd ich die knieschoner mitnehmen weil sturzgefahr deutlich höher als die ansonsten asphaltgespickten alpenX.


----------



## efxx (16. Februar 2012)

Naja nicht ganz günstig und halten auch irgendwie nicht ewig, bietet aber guten Schutz und sind bequem: die Evo von sixsixone


----------



## mw.dd (16. Februar 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Empfehlung ist für einen AX die Marke XMV (= xunden Menschenverstand) anwenden, somit braucht man keine Schoner!
> ...



Vom Helm rätst Du aber nicht ab?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Februar 2012)

Plattformpedale = Schienbein & Knieschützer
Klickies = ohne, allenfalls leichte Knieschützer die man auch beim länger pedalieren anlassen kann

Empfehlung --> die, die dir passen, die in dein Budget passen, die bei Nichtbenutzung noch Platz im/am Rucksack oder Unterrohr finden
Zweckmäßig sind welche die man an/ausziehen kann ohne jedes mal die Schuhe auszuziehen.

Ich selbst würde keine mitnehmen !
Einzige Ausnahme wäre ein Freeride Alpen-X bei dem bergauf meist per Lift/Shuttle bewältigt wird und bergab im Fokus der Tour liegt sowie ein Bergbikesteiger/Vertrider Alpen-X.
Da wären sogar noch mehr Schützer dabei. 
Ansonsten fährt man so einen Alpen-X doch eher sehr bewusst, ankommen ist das Ziel und nicht neue Streckenrekorde aufzustellen. 
Wenn du Angst hast dass etwas passiert....bleib zuhause !


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Februar 2012)

Auf'm Cross würd ich mich den Umständen so anpassen, dass ich die zusätzlichen Schoner nicht benötige. Hat man doch sonst schon so viel mit bei so wenig Platz.

Hängt halt schwer von der eigenen Fahrweise ab und ich auch mal bemerken muss, dass man heutzutage in den alpinen Sportarten oftmals auch ein bisserl overdressed ist. Ein US Marine hat fast weniger Euqipment, dass er mit sich herum schleppen muss.


----------



## Hofbiker (17. Februar 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Man ist heutzutage in den alpinen Sportarten oftmals auch ein bisserl overdressed ist. Ein US Marine hat fast weniger Euqipment, dass er mit sich herum schleppen muss.



Das finde ich auch so!
Weniger ist oft mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (17. Februar 2012)

Schlussendlich sind Schoner sinnvoll. Ich habe schon relativ viele Stürze miterlebt, auch schwerere (Armbruch, aufgeschlagenes Knie), die teilweise (nicht immer) mit Schonern glimpflicher ausgegangen wären. Schoner geben auch Sicherheit. Und Stürze entstehen meist nicht  durch aggressive Fahrweise oder Selbstüberschätzung oder gar im schweren Gelände sondern oft kurz vor Ende einer Tour, durch Müdigkeit, durch Unkonzentration, bei einfachen Stellen.

Nichts ist bescheuerter als sich ein halbes Jahr auf einen Cross vorzubereiten und dann durch eine vermeidbare Verletzung zum Abbruch gezwungen zu werden. Ganz vermeidbar ist es natürlich nicht.

Ich werde dieses Jahr den Alpencross mit Schonern fahren (Knie und Ellbogen, SixSixOne Evo). Das zusätzliche Kilo nehm ich in Kauf, meine Mitfahrer versuche ich auch noch zu überreden. Die Schoner lassen sich außerhalb des Rucksacks befestigen, nehmen also kein Packplatz weg.


----------



## OptiMist (17. Februar 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Plattformpedale = Schienbein & Knieschützer
> Klickies = ohne, allenfalls leichte Knieschützer die man auch beim länger pedalieren anlassen kann




Wie kommst du denn darauf das man bei Plattformpedalen eher schützer braucht 
wie mit Klickies?
Aus eigener erfahrung würde ich es genau umgekehrt sehen.
Mit Klickies ist die Gefahr "Dummer Umfaller" wesentlich größer.
Mit Plattformpedalen haut man sich höchstens am Anfang mal 
die pins ins Schienbein.

Man kann sich die Frage nach dem Sinn von Protektoren
 auch einfach so beantworten: Wie oft
bin ich schon gestürzt? Was hatte ich für verletzungen? Welche
Schützer hätten mir geholfen?

Bei mir wäre es eine Protektorenjacke für die Rippen!


----------



## Biking_Flow (17. Februar 2012)

OptiMist schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf das man bei Plattformpedalen eher schützer braucht wie mit Klickies?
> Aus eigener erfahrung würde ich es genau umgekehrt sehen.


Dazu wollte ich nur kurz anmerken - dem stimm ich nicht zu, in der Tat finde ich auch, dass Schienbeinschoner vor allem mit Plattformpedalen sinnvoll sind. Wenn du meinst, dass die "Pins ins Schienbein hauen" eine Kleinigkeit ist, dann ist dir das noch nie so richtig passiert... mir hat das letztens eine so tiefe Fleischwunde verpasst, dass ich sogar für drei Tage einen Gips (ja richtig gehört!) tragen musste.

Generell zum Thema @Crissi: so generell kann man die Frage wohl nicht beantworten, es hängt ganz von deinem Alpencross ab, ob Schoner sinnvoll sind. Ich für meinen Teil würde eher sagen nein, und dafür entsprechend defensiv fahren... aber das hängt wohl sehr von der Route ab. Auch wenn du z.B. allein fahrst, würd ich eher Schützer mitnehmen.

In jedem Fall viel Spass


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Februar 2012)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Schoner geben auch sicherheit.


... Oder wiegen dich in Sicherheit. Nichts ist sicherer als eine angepasste fahrweise. Schlussendlich ist es aber jedem seine Sache wie er sich heraus putzt.


----------



## AlexSupertramp (18. Februar 2012)

Bei einem Alpencross mit klassischem Tourencharakter braucht man keine Schoner oder Schützer. Es kommt eben auf die Bewältigung des Hauptkammes an, also die Überquerung der Alpen. Protektoren sind dabei der vollkommen falsche Ansatz.

Wenn du über mehrere Tage oder Wochen Feeride oder Downhill auf extremen Strecken fahren willst - und dazu gehören die klassischen AX-Routen zu 99,5% nicht dazu - sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus. Diese Frage solltest du dann allerdings in das passende Forum verschieben.


----------



## Florian (18. Februar 2012)

Ich wette, in 5 Jahren wird man schief angeschaut, wenn man auf die absurde Idee kommt, ohne Knie-/Schienbeinschoner auf Transalp zu fahren.

Genauso wie vor 5 Jahren jeder über die Frage gelacht hätte, ob man für eine Transalp die Schoner braucht.


----------



## Rüssel__ (18. Februar 2012)

Ich hab eigentlich auf jeder Fahrt Knie/Ellenbogenschoner dabei...damit fühlt man sich auf Trails einfach sicherer 

Gehts mal in den Bikepark, dann nur mit Knie-Schienbeinschützer, denn da muss ich nicht Bergaufstrampeln.

Beim Alpencross lass ich die Schoner aber zuhause, erstens mal wegen dem Gewicht, denn ein vollgepackter Rucksack reicht mir persönlich schon mal.....

Dann fahr ich beim AX auch anderst wie zuhause.....Daheim will ich mich natürlich bei jeder Fahrt immer steigern und probier immer mehr und mehr.
Beim AX fahr ich mit mehr Hirn und wenn was einfach schwierig ist dann wird halt auch mal abgestiegen, was ich daheim wahrschenlich nicht machen würde.
Denn wegen ner Verletzung mitten im Gebirge irgendwo liegen zu bleiben ist es mir nicht wert (klar es kann immer und überall was passieren ob mit oder ohne Schoner).

Kurz gesagt: Beim Alpencross geh ich nicht an meine Fahrtechnische Grenze, sondern komm lieber unten an.

Zu den Schoner: Ich fahr die O´Neal sinner mit denen kann man auch sehr gut pedalieren und haben  ne gute Passform.


----------



## J.Hahn (18. Februar 2012)

Hmmm... interessante Meinungen hier.

Ich hatte mir für den diesjährigen AX fest vorgenommen, Schienbeinschoner mitzunehmen, da es mir bei den letzten 4 AXen jedesmal die Schienbeine ziemlich hergehauen hat. Meine "Narben" an den Beinen sind fast ausschließlich von den AXen.

OK, wir fahren da jetzt nicht immer die klassischen Strecken (Similaun, Birnlücke und so), aber das macht doch gerade den Reiz aus: Auch mal Strecken und Gelände zu fahren, die man hier im Mittelgebirge nicht findet... und da hat es dann nunmal statt Baumstämmen eher Felsen, mit denen man in Kontakt kommt.

Also: Welcher leichte Schienbeinschoner ist denn zu empfehlen?

Bye.


----------



## S P (18. Februar 2012)

Aus eigener Erfahrung - wenn Pedale mit Pins, dann NUR mit Schienbein/Knieschoner. 

Sonst kann ganz schnell so was hier passieren...







Edit: Meine Empfehlung derzeit sind die FOX Launch. Die sind leicht, ohne den Schuh auszuziehen anlegbar, und fallen beim Treten fast nicht auf.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Februar 2012)

zusammenfassend kann man sagen


 es kommt auf die Strecke an
 es kommt auf die persönliche Fahrweise an
 es kommt auf die persönliche Leidensfähigkeit an, was zusätzliches Gepäck/Gewicht/Packmaß angeht
 es kommt auf das persönliche Schutzbedürfnis an
es kommt auf die persönliche Risikobereitschaft an
 
verboten ist es auf keinen Fall, wer will kann auch einen Brustpanzer & Fullfacehelm mitnehmen  
das mit in Sicherheit wiegen ist aber nicht von der Hand zu weisen 
Der beste Schoner ist immer noch das eigene Hirn. Das sollte man eben von Zeit zu Zeit mal gebrauchen und im (hoch)alpinen Bereich unnötige Risiken auch mal vermeiden = absteigen 

@J.Hahn: du wirst um (rechtzeitiges) an & ausprobieren nicht herum kommen. Die Passform, Bequemlichkeit und einfache Handhabung sind IMHO wichtiger als ein paar Gramm Gewicht. Ich habe drei versch. Schoner, alle haben ihre Vor & Nachteile. Wenn ich müsste/wollte, würde ich davon die schwersten mitnehmen da die am einfachsten an&ausziehbar sind

@Rüssel: dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (18. Februar 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Der beste Schoner ist immer noch das eigene Hirn. Das sollte man eben von Zeit zu Zeit mal gebrauchen und im (hoch)alpinen Bereich unnötige Risiken auch mal vermeiden = absteigen



So seh ich das auch

@ J Hahn, wenn es Dir nichts ausmacht die Dinger mitzuschleppen, dann pack sie ein.

Ich wohn direkt an den Bergen und bin auch fast nur da unterwegs und egal wie oft ich die Strecke schon gefahren bin, ohne Schoner geht da nix.
Denn ein sturz ist schnell mal passiert und das ist auf Felsen halt doch immer übelst schmerzhaft........


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. Februar 2012)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> OK, wir fahren da jetzt nicht immer die klassischen Strecken (Similaun, Birnlücke und so)


Das kann man so sagen. Dir fehlt dann unsinniger weise noch das Hundskehljoch. ;-)


----------



## J.Hahn (19. Februar 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Das kann man so sagen. Dir fehlt dann unsinniger weise noch das Hundskehljoch. ;-)



Das ist dieses Jahr dran, echt jetzt


----------



## Sir Galahad (19. Februar 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> zusammenfassend kann man sagen
> 
> 
> es kommt auf die Strecke an
> ...



Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.

Welche die richtigen sind? 

Habe grade mal die O'Neal Sinner ausprobiert. Viele meinen ja, dass man die quasi dauernd tragen kann. Tatsächlich sind sie schon weich gefüttert, haben aber idiotischerweise stellenweise nach innen durchgehende Nähte mit sehr grobem Garn, so dass es dann bei mir beim Uphill genauso unangenhme Scheuerstellen gab wie bei anderen Schonern ... sauwarm sind sie auch noch (selbst bei 0° C schwitzt man drunter).

Fox Launch sind nur was für dünne Beine.

Die meisten Schoner verrutschen tendenziell bei Bodenkontakt so, dass das Knie kaum noch geschützt ist. Die da am besten sind, sind die O'Neal Pumpgun, die haben am Knie ein echtes Gelenk. Superleicht. Easy Anziehen ohne Schuhausziehen. Durch das Gelenk leider etwas sperrig. Nen AC würde ich aber immer defensiv ohne Protektoren fahren. Da steht bei mir der entspannte Landschaftsgenuss vor Fahrtechnikexperimenten.


----------



## furiousTDfred (19. Februar 2012)

servus,

meine empfehlung : 
- fuse protection systems shinguard airprene -
hab mir die letzten herbst geholt, weil ich vor der alpentour auf plattformpedale umgestiegen bin und einen "rundumschutz"(also schienbein u. wade!) haben wollte.
bin die dinger auf 220km mit 12000hm von 5°c bis 20°c komplett gefahren, auch beim uphill von teils 6-7h.
das materiall ist so klasse das man es nach 15 min nicht mehr merkt, da es sich anpasst. und wiegen tun die dinger auch fast nix!
hab mir jetzt auch noch die kneegaurds slim gasket dazu geholt!
außerdem fahre ich auch immer(auch lange touren mit weniger trailanteil) nen knöchelschutz von poc.

mich stört sowas an mehr gewicht nicht und es schränkt mich auch in keinsterweise von der bewegungsfreiheit her ein, ich würd mich eher ärgern, wenn ich die dinger zuhaus lasse u. ich mir dann was zuziehe!

in diesem sinne
schena gruß


----------



## HTWolfi (19. Februar 2012)

furiousTDfred schrieb:


> ...
> bin die dinger auf 220km mit 12000hm von 5°c bis 20°c komplett gefahren, auch beim uphill von teils 6-7h.
> ...



Ich hab schon Respekt vor Leuten, die bei solchen Unternehmungen die Schützer auf dem Rucksack mittransportieren.
Aber komplett angezogen lassen, ist noch mal ein ganze Stufe härter.
Ich würde fast sagen, einen ganz neu Bike-Disziplien ...


----------



## furiousTDfred (19. Februar 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich hab schon Respekt vor Leuten, die bei solchen Unternehmungen die Schützer auf dem Rucksack mittransportieren.
> Aber komplett angezogen lassen, ist noch mal ein ganze Stufe härter.
> Ich würde fast sagen, einen ganz neu Bike-Disziplien ...


nur die harten kommen in garten ich fahr ja auch mitm hardtail durch die alpen

kuck dir die teile mal an, mit den dingern geht das


----------



## Sir Galahad (19. Februar 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich hab schon Respekt vor Leuten, die bei solchen Unternehmungen die Schützer auf dem Rucksack mittransportieren.
> Aber komplett angezogen lassen, ist noch mal ein ganze Stufe härter.
> *Ich würde fast sagen, eine ganz neu Bike-Disziplien* ...



 Könnte so in die Richtung gehen:


----------



## furiousTDfred (19. Februar 2012)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Könnte so in die Richtung gehen:



...den trag ich immer untentrunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (20. Februar 2012)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> Das ist dieses Jahr dran, echt jetzt


 Freu dich.


----------



## J.Hahn (23. Juli 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Freu dich.



Soooo schlimm wars nicht... Mayerhofen bis Bärenbad hats geregnet, es war aber noch leidlich warm, dann hatten wir bis zur Hundskehle Nebel, beim Rauftragen zum Hundskehljoch etwas Sonne und ab der Grenze einen recht passablen Weg (Wanderweg 16) bergab bei Sonnenschein. Achja, oben am Joch hats Schneeschauer g'habt.


----------



## trautbrg (23. Juli 2012)

Für die traillastige alpine Mehrtagestour sind Protektoren durchaus sinnvoll.
Sie sollten schnell an- und ausziehbar sein, ohne aus den Schuhen raus zu müssen
und nicht zu schwer.
Ich persönlich nehme bei solchen Touren die Fox Launch Knie-Schienbeinprotektoren mit:
http://www.foxracing.de/fox-launch-knee-shin-guard-black.html
Die kann man superschnell an- und ausziehen, ohne die Schuhe ausziehen zu müssen
und die einmal vorgenommene Einstellung bleibt dank der praktische Clips immer
erhalten. Hätte ich die nicht wüde ich zumindest Knieschoner für abfahrtslastige
Touren mitnehmen.
Erfahrungsgemäss passieren die Stürze dann übrigens eher auf der Forstwegpassage,
als auf dem Trail ...

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------

